# XML auslesen



## DarkJedi (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine XML auslesen. 

z.B in so einer Form

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<Buecher>
	<Buch name="Test1" >
		<chapter name="k1"  />
		<chapter name="k2"  />
	</Buch>
<Buch name="Test2" >
		<chapter name="t1"  />
		<chapter name="k3"  />
	</Buch>
<Buch name="Test3" >
		<chapter name="t3"  />
		<chapter name="k3"  />
	</Buch>
</Buecher>
```

Nun möchte die Buchnamen in eine JCombBox und die dazugehörigen Kapitel in eine JList einlesen. 

Das sollte auch kein Problem, nur schaffe ich es irgendwie nicht, dass Buch und chapter im Zusammenhang stehen.

Ich hoffe ich hab einigermaßen mein Problem verständlich dargestellt.

Für Ideen bin ich dankbar


----------



## flashray (1. April 2006)

Hallo DarkJedi,

eine Idee wäre der Combo einen PopupMenuListener zu adden. Dieser sollte dann bei Veränderung der Combo die JList auch entsprechend ändern.

Schau dir auch mal die Beispielklasse ComboBindingExample an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-awt-swt/238640-items-von-jcomboboxen-verbinden.html

Da werden zwar radiobuttons und zwei combos verbunden, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche.

Vg Erdal


----------



## kroesi (3. April 2006)

Hi !
Ich verwende für sowas immer JAXB :

http://java.sun.com/webservices/jaxb/

Krösi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. April 2006)

Hallo!

Baue dir aus dem XML Dokument ein entsprechendes ComboBoxModel und ein ListBoxModel auf in dem du die entsprechenden Buecher und Kapitel aufnimmst.
Das einlesen des XML Dokuments und dass Aufbauen der entsprechenden Modelle erledigst du in diesem Fall am besten ueber einen SAXParser.
 In deinem ComboBoxModel vermerkst du dir zu jedem Buch die Namen (ids) der entsprechenden Kapitel und zeigst diese eben in der Liste an, sobald ein entsprechendes Buch aus der Combobox ausgewaehlt wurde.

Gruss Tom


----------



## DarkJedi (3. April 2006)

Danke!

Ich vesuchs mal!


----------

